# Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Hi, 

ich hab mir ein Dell X1 zugelegt und da das Ding keinen Lüfter hat wird es im Sommer sehr heiss. Über die CPU mach ich mir recht wenig Sorgen, da die sich runtertakten kann, nur die Festplatte kann das nicht.

Momentane Raumtemperatur: ca. 26° und Festplattentemp ca. 53° (100% CPU Last)

Ist schon recht heiss. Nach den Specs darf die zwar 60° heiss werden aber man will es  ja nicht auf die Spitze treiben.

Also will ich mein Notebook mit einem Untersetzer kühlen und würde mir gerne selber so einen bauen da ich noch ein paar 120 mm Lüfter und Zalman Fanmates hab. Nur wie bekomm ich Strom auf die Teile?
Weiß jemand wo es einen Adapter gibt für USB auf Lüfter oder ähnliches?

Gruß Markus


----------



## riedochs (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Den Adapter selbst löten? USB bringt aber nur 5V und ich glaube 500mA


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Bist du da ein wenig erfahren? Ich kenn mich da wenig aus würde aber einen Versuch wagen. Es muss nicht USB sein, ich könnte es auch im Notfall über Steckdose machen. Es sollten zwei 120mm betrieben werden können, das ist das wichtigste. Eventuell kannst du mir ne kleine Anleitung geben?

Danke

Gruß Markus


----------



## riedochs (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Einen Schaltplan? Wäre machbar, nur hab ich vor En de nächter Woche keine Zeit.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

So aufwendig ist das? Gibt es sowas vielleicht auch im Internet? Ich wüsste nicht wonach ich auf google suchen sollte?

Gruß Markus


----------



## riedochs (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> So aufwendig ist das? Gibt es sowas vielleicht auch im Internet? Ich wüsste nicht wonach ich auf google suchen sollte?
> 
> Gruß Markus



So Aufwendig ist das nicht, nur ich habe einfach keine Zeit, da ich momentan nicht vor 18 Uhr zu Hause bin und da auch noch bis min 23 Uhr arbeite.


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Ich habe selbst ein X1 und nutze es oft im Dauerbetrieb (10h). Dabei wird es gerade einmal handwarm im Netzbetrieb. 

Google einfach mal nach "Notebook Kühler" oder "Notebook Kühler aktiv". Du wirst auf Anhieb etliche Modelle in verschiedenen Preisklassen finden. Der Großteil hält sich bei 30-50 Euro auf, aber beim Ramschversand Pearl gibt es auch günstigere Varianten. Ist wie üblich eine reine Preisfrage.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand anders (oder du wenn du doch Zeit hast) kurz erklären wie man sowas macht, und obs für nen geschickten Anfänger machbar ist?

 Na ich hab doch alles da warum 30  zum Fenster raus kloppen? Außerdem kühlen die nicht richtig gut, haben meistens kleine Lüfter. Ich mag auch bei 30° Zimmertemp noch arbeiten können ohne dass die Hände verbrennen 
Meins ist grad nicht mehr sehr handwarm (vielleicht bei 20° Zimmertemp) und unten nicht mehr angenehm anfassbar.

Gruß Markus


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Du musst dir aus holz (oder ein anderes material) ein gehäuse bauen und darin die beiden lüfter unterbringen. versorgt wird das ganze über usb (stromadapter für externe festplatten 2,5").


----------



## Maggats (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

usb sollte das schaffen, dann läuft der lüfter halt nur mit 5v.


alternativ kannste auch ein netzteil von einer alten usb platte nehmen.

wo du welches kabel anlöten mußt kannst du bei wiki nachlesen:

Universal Serial Bus  Wikipedia


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Dake für die Tipps ich werde das Gehäuse aus Aluminium bauen und noch ein paar alte Kühlkörper (Thermaltake K8) reinfrickeln.

Danke, und Gruß

Markus



> versorgt wird das ganze über usb (stromadapter für externe festplatten 2,5").


Wie soll ich das Verstehen? Ich brauch 3 Pin Lüfter Anschlüsse!?!

Ich hab noch ein altes 350W BeQuiet Netzteil, kann ich damit vielleicht irgendwas anfangen?
Alternativ hab ich sowas auf eBay gefunden Klick. Ist sowas in Ordnung?


----------



## Maggats (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein altes 350W BeQuiet Netzteil, kann ich damit vielleicht irgendwas anfangen?



ja sicher, wie dafür gemacht


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Sicher hast du damit Recht, dass die Varianten aus dem Inet nicht besonders gut kühlen. Du solltest aber auch mal die Bauhöhe betrachten. Im Inet findest du durchweg Lösungen, die ~1-2 cm hoch sind. Wenn dein Notebook darauf steht, kann man wohl gerade noch komfortabel tippen und arbeiten. 

Wenn du jetzt 120er Lüfter verbauen möchtest, bedenke, dass diese auch noch Platz zum Ansaugen der Frischluft brauchen. Bei einer Dicke von 25mm + Ansaugraum kommst du auf rund 35-40mm. Wie du auf so einer Kiste dann noch arbeiten möchtest, ist mir schleierhaft.

...das mit dem Netzteil ist ein Scherz, oder? Entschuldige bitte, aber du besitzt eines der kleinsten Notebooks der Welt und willst Desktopkomponenten verbauen? 

Nun ja, deine Entscheidung.


----------



## exa (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

schau die mal den querschnitt von dem usb kabel an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die roten lüfterkabel kommen an das rote, und die schwarzen an das schwarze, schon fertig...


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Das ist nett. Danke für den Plan. Zu deinem Lachanfall kann ich nur sagen :
Ich nehm das Notebook eher selten mit, und dafür ist die Kühlung ja auch nicht gedacht. Ich will so eine Kühlung nur, damit ich auch bei mir in der Dachgeschosswohnung das Gerät bedienen kann ohne auf die Kühlakkukühlung zurückzugreifen (ja das hat es auch schon gegeben).
"Arbeiten" heisst in dem Fall einfach das Gerät benutzen 
Ob das Teil jetzt 10cm oder 50 cm oder 1 mm hoch ist spielt für mich keine Rolle, Hauptsache es funktioniert 

Gruß Markus

 Muss man das mit dem Kabel Löten oder geht das auch irgendwie anders? Ich hab keinen Lötkolben daheim


----------



## exa (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

ja also ums löten wirst du kaum drumrum kommen, aber ich denke verdrillen reicht schon, muss ja nur halten...

einfach verzwirbeln, klebstreifen drum und gut is...^^


----------



## lordofthe1337 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

das teil wird anscheinend seeeeeehr heiss some pictures from overheating Dell X1 - Notebook Forums and Laptop Discussion


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Die Bilder sind ja mal lustig. Ahnung haben die in dem Forum aber überhaupt nicht. Da behauptet doch jemand, dass das Aussengehäuse aus Kunststoff ist. Magnesium wäre richtig gewesen. 100 Punkte.

Wenn ich das aber so sehe, kann ich mich glücklich schätzen - meins wird nur handwarm. ^^


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*



exa schrieb:


> schau die mal den querschnitt von dem usb kabel an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@fredersteller wenn du fertig mitm basteln bist, mach bitte mal ein foto,
interessiert mich echt, wie das dann schausschaut  [also foto von der kiste, das mitm kabel is klar^^]

@exa das is ja mal genial, jetz weiß ich endlich,wie man die stromversorgung für nicht im gehäuse integrierte lüfter hinbekommt 
dann wird der alte silent eagle zum ventilator umfunktioniert 
freu mich schon aufs kabel zerlegen 

mfg


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Ich hab mir jetzt selbst was aus Usb Sachen zusammengefrickelt. Funktioniert aber super 

Festlplatte jetzt auf 35 - 38 Grad statt 53 ! Super Sache!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlechte Bilder aber was solls 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Bin grad darauf gestoßen. Sehr schick und ein fairer Preis. Angeschlossen über USB.

ComputerBase - Silverstones erster Notebook-Kühler, der NB01


----------



## JackWilliams (21. März 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Hey Leute!

Sagt mal: es gibt doch Notebook-Lüfter im Handel zu genüge, aber der Anschluss über USB zieht doch wieder Leistung vom Notebook, sorgt also wieder für Hitze, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Leistung direkt aus der Steckdose zu beziehen? Gibt es auf dem Markt überhaupt solche Geräte? Hab bisher nämlich nichts gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Welche Hitze? Die des USB-Controllers? Die ist wohl zu vernachlässigen, aber ja es gehen wieder ein paar Watt flöten. Eine Steckdosenlösung - hmm du könntest dir ein Aufladegerät mit USB-Anschluss holen, und dort das Teil dran hängen. Aber ich meine wenn du das Notebook eh zu Hause/Uni/Zug nutzen wirst (wo gibts sonst Steckdosen), nutzt du doch wohl eh kaum den Akku, von daher kannst du es auch direkt dort am Notebook anschließen.


----------



## JackWilliams (22. März 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

Naja ich dachte eher daran, das das ohnehin Leistungsschwache 90V Netzteil ja schon genug mit Grafikkarte (8600GT) und dem Prozessor zu kämpfen hat und da machen diese 5-6V der Kühlung dann ja schon etwas aus... die Idee mit dem Ladegerät is gar nich soo übel


----------



## exa (22. März 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Notebookkühlung - aber wie?*

90V wohl kaum, wohl eher 90W...

und dann machen die 3W der Lüfter auch nich viel aus...


----------

